# Volume 3 procedure code modifiers?



## jsd123 (May 21, 2010)

i AM BRAND NEW TO FACILITY CODING AND AM COMPLETELY CONFUSED WITH THE MODIFIER ISSUE IN VOLUME 3 PROCEDURES CODING!!!  :-(

In reporting Volume 3 ICD-9 Procedure Code 20.01 for a myringotomy with tubes, done bilaterally, PLACE OF SERVICE: outpatient hospital surgery, HOW DO i INDICATE ITS A BILATERAL PROCEDURE? wITH A MODIFIER? OR DO i REPORT IT TWICE?

Help asap?!

Janice


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2010)

If you are coding for the outpatient facility you do not use Volume 3 for your procedure codes, you use CPT codes.  Volume 3 are used for inpatent procedures only.  and no modifiers are ever used on Volume 3 codes.


----------



## kevbshields (May 25, 2010)

Janice:

Some facilities (hospitals) collect all their procedural data in ICD-9 Volume III, although they may bill through CPT/HCPCS.

Based on the Faye Brown literature, you report bilateral procedures in ICD procedures by coding it twice.

ICD-9 procedural coding system is not built to have modifiers appended to it.

Good luck to you.


----------

